# Arthritis anyone ?



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sure someone out there has felt my pain……besides the rest of my aching body , my hands are getting worse. Fingers turning in ways they shouldn't , and not being able to do things you took for granted years ago. I was wondering what everyone else does for pain and how it has worked for them. 
Its getting to a point where i can tell my hands to do something , but they say no , we are done for the day , lol. Ive notice the pain is much worse then its ever been. Fingers cramping up at all times of the day and much more swelling in the mornings and at the end of the day. My grandma had all her fingers turn and she had horrible arthritis and my Mom has the same thing. 
Yay for me….


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I've had arthritis since I was 12 I loved it when I lived in New Mexico. Now 30 +years later living in Michigan... OUCH! but so far I just deal with it and do what I've gotta do including milking 6 Alpine nannies (soon to be 7).


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Do you take anything to help with the pain ?
I'm interested in hearing what other people do to alleviate their pain. 
When my hands cramp up its impossible to do anything and it gets me quite aggravated to say the least , lol.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi Laura,
My dad swears by lemon juice for his fingers. He takes some fresh juice every day. Pomegranate juice works for my knee.

Or have you tried glucosamine sulfate? Some people say hyaluronic acid helps them......


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe...Im sorry Tricky...do yo know what kind you have?...a diet rich in food that decrease inflammation can help while reducing the food that can increase inflammation..for pain and inflammation there are ess. oil that can help lesson and even relieve pain...

look up The Gold Coast Cure....its a diet I try to keep on ...it really helps keep my pain at bay...( unless I cheat and boy I feel it lol)..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Vicki 
That's great , I will give the lemon juice a go !
I should look into the glucosamine and the hyaluronics
acid as well. Thanks so much


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Devil's Claw, it's been used by the natives here for generations. It works really well too.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Awe...Im sorry Tricky...do yo know what kind you have?...a diet rich in food that decrease inflammation can help while reducing the food that can increase inflammation..for pain and inflammation there are ess. oil that can help lesson and even relieve pain...
> 
> look up The Gold Coast Cure....its a diet I try to keep on ...it really helps keep my pain at bay...( unless I cheat and boy I feel it lol)..


My doctors are calling it RA. I have gone for so many tests from lactic acid tests to nerve tests to so many others trying to figure out why the pain in my legs is so bad it's just plain nuts. But my hands were easy. 
I'm definitely going to look up that diet. I need to diet regardless ,lol. 
Last BP was borderline. I appreciate your post and wl look into the essential oils. Anything is better then falling into taking actual pain meds. But when it gets bad sometimes you have to. But I would like to try other alternatives first.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Devil's Claw, it's been used by the natives here for generations. It works really well too.


I was hoping you were going to post here ! 
Gotta look into that one for sure ! Thanks Jill


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

RA is what runs in my family...it doesn't show up with traditional blood work...they have to do a scan after IV junk is given...my younger sister has it the worse..she and my older brother and sister are all on a ton of meds and shots...I hate that..there are natural treatments...once you go the medication route..its hard to stop..they just keep adding and adding...:veryangry:...sorry..vent moment lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You know, you never see a reservation Indian with arthritis. The reason is because of their diet if they are eating the "old way". Their diet contains many anti-inflammatory foods, Stinging Nettle, Ginger Root, Camas Root, Hawthorne. All of these are mild pain killers as well. The Devil's Club is a big gun for them. Mixed with Stinging nettle and Licorice root it would be really effective, perhaps a bit of Hawthorne for circulation as well. Linden flowers make herbs work better and add a sweet taste to tea to compliment the Licorice.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

happybleats said:


> RA is what runs in my family...it doesn't show up with traditional blood work...they have to do a scan after IV junk is given...my younger sister has it the worse..she and my older brother and sister are all on a ton of meds and shots...I hate that..there are natural treatments...once you go the medication route..its hard to stop..they just keep adding and adding...:veryangry:...sorry..vent moment lol


Yes, that is how it is, isn't it? That's strange that they can't find it, but other things are like that too such as "subclinical hypothyroidism" which incidentally getting treated for seemed to help more with arthritis than anything else. :dancedgi:

I just remembered this on chicken collagen type 2: http://www.lef.org/en/Magazine/2012/7/Hault-Auto-Immune-Attack-Of-Arthritis/Page-01?checked=


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

I have seen some amazing results with laser therapy, I have had the therapy done before and now my elderly dog is having it done. Works miracles


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not sure if I classify as arthritic, but my hands are prone to stiffness, pain, and cracking. I think it's the constant vigorous artwork as a kid through young adulthood. The biggest help with me has been cutting out the modified sugars I can. Of course I cheat, but one instance I remember is I was being good for a week and was able to handmilk really easily. Didn't really think of it. Then I gorged on M&Ms for a few days and when I started milking, my hands hurt SO bad, I couldn't finish.

I also do take herbs for anxiety but a lot of them are good for different things.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , no tests for RA , just by looking at it he says its RA , along with family history. But the pains in my legs are whats stumping them.
I had the labrum removed on one side , still have the pain and now more on that one side. Not getting the other side done , no reason if the pain is still there. Im not into walking around on crutches for 8 weeks for nothing if it won't help. The pain is real , but not knowing why is the killer. The only way i can describe it is when you have a burn from exercising…..but this is a hundred times worse and it doesn't let up sometimes. The muscles stay tight and every movement and bending is agony. Its not cause they are stiff , I've done every exercise known to man and then some to loosen up everyday and its never worked and at times it had made it much worse. Im serious that once i die , my body will be donated to science and then they will figure it out , lolol..
Ughhhhh, small vent there , sorry :sigh:
But the hands , those are needed to do a lot , and since they've been cramping up and all , its been heck ..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

goathiker said:


> You know, you never see a reservation Indian with arthritis. The reason is because of their diet if they are eating the "old way". Their diet contains many anti-inflammatory foods, Stinging Nettle, Ginger Root, Camas Root, Hawthorne. All of these are mild pain killers as well. The Devil's Club is a big gun for them. Mixed with Stinging nettle and Licorice root it would be really effective, perhaps a bit of Hawthorne for circulation as well. Linden flowers make herbs work better and add a sweet taste to tea to compliment the Licorice.


Jill , can i buy these items at the health food stores ? I know of some of them , but do you know of a better place to buy them , maybe higher quality then what the stores have ? Just don't want to waste money when i can buy better quality somewhere else.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input and suggestions , i really appreciate it  You guys understand what it takes to have goats and keep them all healthy and the work behind it , and how taxing it is on our bodies. 
I knew you would know more then other people who don't farm.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Read GAPS Gut and Psychology Syndrome by Dr. Natasha Campbell-McBride. Also wrote Put Your Heart In Your Mouth. There is information in those books that are good too.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I have read some people find relief when making kombucha a regular part of their diet, along with an anti-inflammatory diet.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

lovinglife said:


> I have read some people find relief when making kombucha a regular part of their diet, along with an anti-inflammatory diet.


Gotta look that one up thank you !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Read GAPS Gut and Psychology Syndrome by Dr. Natasha Campbell-McBride. Also wrote Put Your Heart In Your Mouth. There is information in those books that are good too.


Looking it up , thanks Karen


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry Laura...I hope you find something that helps!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

kombucha or Water Kiefer also known and Tipicos are both good probiotic drinks...the GAP is a good but difficult diet...we loosely follow it with our daughter who has autism...and it has worked great....we know there is a link between our gut and our health..just like in goats... cleaning our system and eating clean makes a huge difference....when I get off diet I feel it!!..I get up to walk and feel like my hips are coming apart...takes a few good steps to get going...RA effect not just your joints but your energy, depression, which causes more pain and the ball gets rolling...and in the end..diet is still key....and is the hardest part to chance lol...small steps make a huge strides however...just avoiding hydrogenated oils alone can improve your health...avoid process foods, white flours and sugar and you double the benefits...The book Gold Coast Cure goes into these food....then you also MUST avoid GMO's....buy organic is safest...I could write a book here lol...but they've all been written lol...Diet is indeed the Key and the most difficult solution...


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

AMEN to all that has been advised. Clean food is a biggie. And the herbs everyone has mentioned really work. My husband had arthritis, confirmed by blood work, and after doing an elimination diet and taking herbs, changing his eating habits, his arthritis is gone. It is verified, too, through blood work. The doc was shocked but can't quite believe food made the difference. But it did. (There is more to the story and I just wrote it all out, but my fingers got going crazy on the keyboard and I lost the whole post.) If you want the details, I will write them out again, just ask.  

Hubby took devil's claw, turmeric with pepper, yellow dock, burdock root and white peony root. Some of this was to help the psoriasis which was part of the problem. (Cow's milk causing stagnation in his gut also affected both issues.) 

Other things that can help: Apple Cider Vinegar, Honey,( if you can verify that it doesn't make your hands worse through elimination diet results), and eating garlic. If you pickle the garlic it lessens the flavor when eating it, but it doesn't lower the results of how it helps you. I can eat tons of pickled garlic, but no raw garlic. I hope that made sense. I'm expecting company and trying to type fast. LOL. 

I hope you feel better. I will add you to my prayer list. Hugs.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Its going to be work , but well worth the effort. Ive got to start somewhere and somehow and diet seems to be the first thing to change. Im going to miss my Lucky Charms though , :faint:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: :ROFL: Those are good :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> :lol: :ROFL: Those are good :lol:


My guilty pleasure , lol. Those and Frosted Flakes


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

I just saw this and i would love to tell you my story. I have to be gone most of the day but will get back to you. After 18 years of meds including chemo for the Ra I am med free. Mostly from diet. I agree with what all the others have said it makes a big diffrence.
also I swear the raw goat milk helps my inflamation, sure you have that on hand, hehe.
Get back later.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

SerenitySquare said:


> I just saw this and i would love to tell you my story. I have to be gone most of the day but will get back to you. After 18 years of meds including chemo for the Ra I am med free. Mostly from diet. I agree with what all the others have said it makes a big diffrence.
> also I swear the raw goat milk helps my inflamation, sure you have that on hand, hehe.
> Get back later.


Awesome ! So , just another reason goats are a must in ones life :sun:


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Something my husband has used for flare-ups with success is tart cherry juice. You should be able to find it at your local grocery or health food store. Just make sure it's the real thing and not full of sugars and such. He gets the concentrate (tart cherry juice only with nothing else in it) and dilutes some in water whenever he's having a bad flare-up. It's a great anti-inflammatory and it's pretty easy to find.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Vitacost.com has tart cherry and many other foods good to choose from ( free shipping with$40/ $50 order too)..one thing Im learning is just because its organic doesn't make it good for you ..chips are chips, chocolate is chocolate...but you need those little quirks now and again...so do indulge in moderation, organically of course...The Gold Coast cure suggest one treat a day helps keep the "poor me's" away...I did the Gold coast cold turkey...I cant do it a little at a time. I have to do it all or I just cant stick with it, but if making small changes a little at a time is what works best for you...then do that...the key is to make changes for life..not just a few months..
Right now I am on day 8 of a Juice cleanse called Reboot, based on the film, "Fat Sick and nearly dead"( on netflix)...first few days was pretty hard..I could eat my hat if I wore one lol..but now its getting easier...Juicing will be a part of my every day diet, even as I re introduce some foods...my point is...find what works for you...Lucky charms may not be on your list..and shouldnt be lol..but there are plenty of healthier choices to make you smile :greengrin:


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I make peppermint and wintergreen bar lotion (goats milk of course) and rub that in it does help


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So many things to try , I'm excited and really looking forward to sampling things. Makes me feel there are alternatives other then medications , last thing i want to do .


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

We used to by bags of cherries to help hubby's arthritis when he was going through the elimination diet...then it hit us....buy cherry trees. LOL. Medicine out the back door.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So , the first thing i go for today was my comfort food , grilled cheese  I made it up perfectly , got myself a ice tea and headed up to the TV room. Half way up , i looked at my plate , all golden brown with the cheese perfectly melted and sighed…..got up the rest of the stairs and walked over to Bob and said , here , i made you a snack...:sigh::tears:
I was beyond grieving at that point. I swiped a cough drop from the junk drawer in the kitchen and went up to the barn….maybe i'll chew on some hay :scratch:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I feel your pain!!!..try to sub your favorites with a healthier version...toss the american cheese which should not even have "cheese" in its name lol.. and use real cheese....real butter on whole wheat bread...be sure its real whole wheat,not just brown looking bread lol..and no hydrogenated oils ...I promise your taste buds will change..
how about chocolate toast....make whole wheat toast...top with a few dark chocolate chips bake in oven at 300 until chips begin to soften..remove and spread chips..you can sprinkle cinnamon on it if you like...or to spice it up Cayenne pepper :fireworks:...its a fun treat..my kids love it!

Im finding the more we avoid GMO foods the better we feel....so check labels...by organic what you can....and I say Hubby can eat what you eat..its good for him as well


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I laughed at your cheese sandwich story! Poor you! 
Seriously, I hope you can find some relief. I have regular arthritis, but with 
constant movement and work, it doesn't bother me as much until I stop! 

My stepdad has RA, and all he does is sit. Which makes it worse, so he sits more. 
(and takes all the crap Dr. Oz suggests, but that is a whole 'nother story!). 

Good luck with the pain management!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> My stepdad has RA, and all he does is sit. Which makes it worse, so he sits more.


very true..the more you sit the more pain you feel...stiffness...got to keep moving!! the more you move the better you feel..I try to tell my sister that too..no go...it hurts so they sit..she either does nothing at all or over does things....got to pace yourself


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

happybleats said:


> very true..the more you sit the more pain you feel...stiffness...got to keep moving!! the more you move the better you feel..I try to tell my sister that too..no go...it hurts so they sit..she either does nothing at all or over does things....got to pace yourself


I'm late to this party but **oh** can I identify with so many of these posts. My sis & I both deal w/multiple autoimmune things. I work with the goaties and the garden in spite of the pain, she sits in front of her computer and complains that she can't do anything! Wonder which of us has the better quality of life? Hmmm... (thanks for letting me vent!) :roll:


----------

